# “Write like Mozart”, a free course



## KenOC

"Write Like Mozart: An Introduction to Classical Music Composition" is a college-level on-line course from the University of Singapore, available for free on Coursera. This is an excellent course that teaches the rules of harmony, voice leading, and counterpoint that Mozart followed - at least to the point that you can write music that has his "sound". Talent and inspiration you have to supply yourself!

Best to have a keyboard handy and to know how to notate music. I took this course a couple of years ago and thought it was excellent. There's work involved, so be warned. Enrollment starts January 15. Should be of interest to any student of composition, even at an elementary level. Recommended.

https://www.coursera.org/learn/classical-composition


----------



## DavidA

Wish they wouldn't put these titles. They could be done for false advertising.


----------

